# Which one of you owns this Model 3?



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Pearl White, colorful Arizona license plates, has the Aero covers on but removed the "T" logo to replace with the word "T E S L A". I could swear I've seen that in one of this forum members' profile icons before.

You're were in (maybe still are) the same office complex as I am. I was the only all-black Model 3 in the parking lot.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Pearl White.....Check

AZ plates......Check

Areo covers removed.......Oh, dang......not me!.....LOL.

As I was reading this, hoping I didn't cut somebody off and you were out to find me, I was glad to see you were just looking for another forum member.

(Note to self: Maybe I should stop cutting people off...............LOL)


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Areo covers removed.......Oh, dang......not me!.....LOL.


No, the Aero covers are ON. And this is on Orlando, so if you're still in AZ it's not you.

And it didn't cut me off, unless my having to walk around it in the parking lot counts.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> No, the Aero covers are ON. And this is on Orlando, so if you're still in AZ it's not you.
> 
> And it didn't cut me off, unless my having to walk around it in the parking lot counts.


Oh, I guess mis-read it. It's the T that was removed and my car has not been to Florida yet. Okay, still not me . Hope you find your mystery Model 3 owner here!


----------

